# Looking to upgrade from Delonghi Bean to cup to Sage Barista



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I purchased a Delonghi ESAM4200 Bean to cup machine about 4 years ago and been generally pleased,however, I'm now looking to upgrade to a proper Espresso machine.The Sage has had very good reviews and I looked at it today in Lakeland. I was impressed by the build quality,

My question to anyone out there is the additional spend of £540 will I get a much improved coffee? I use fresh beans from Hasbean not supermarket so I know these are of decent quality. I drink Americano,cappuccino, espresso.What am I going to gain from this upgrade?

Thank you all,

Paul


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, but you need to learn how to make good coffee! (I think that sage offer a white glove set up and introduction)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's actually a brand new sage dual boiler for sale on the forum for a really good price. You'll have a bit to learn but it's a great machine to have. I'd buy it myself if I had the funds. I think it's up for £800.


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> There's actually a brand new sage dual boiler for sale on the forum for a really good price. You'll have a bit to learn but it's a great machine to have. I'd buy it myself if I had the funds. I think it's up for £800.


Thanks but I'm pushing the boat out for the Barista at £539.. Just hope this additional cost produces much better coffee than my bean to cup


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

What grinder are you planning on purchasing? And have you considered buying 2nd hand? A lot of the coffee equipment is really robust and will last a lifetime


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm getting the Barista which has one built in


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

No knowledge of the Delonghi, but I'm very pleased with my Sage Duo Temp Pro. It was a big improvement on my cheapo unit from Currys.

Not tempted by the combo of Duo Temp Pro plus Smart Grinder Pro? I went for that combo rather than the Barista because of the ability to change one or the other if either were to break.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> No knowledge of the Delonghi, but I'm very pleased with my Sage Duo Temp Pro. It was a big improvement on my cheapo unit from Currys.
> 
> Not tempted by the combo of Duo Temp Pro plus Smart Grinder Pro? I went for that combo rather than the Barista because of the ability to change one or the other if either were to break.


I'll second that. My DTP and dose control pro do a wonderful job.


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cheers guys... Right you've got my attention. Looking at the DTP and smart grinder pro it does also look a cheaper option but with the ability to produce just as good a coffee as the all in one? I might consider this. Do you recommend both these types or suggest alternatives? Never even considered this option!

One question though....I like Amerucano/long black also, The Sage Batista comes with a water spout but the DTP doesn't? I don't want to have to use the kettle as well tbh.

Thank you for enlightening me!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Slates71 Hard for me to compare for sure, but as far as I could tell they were effectively the same components but separated. You also have the advantage that the beans in the grinder hopper are away from heat sources in the machine itself if you have a separate grinder. The DTP does have a water spout - it's a second setting to the steam wand.

My recommendation would be to get Sage DTP, Sage Smart Grinder Pro, and a good tamper. I'm using a Motta tamper - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Motta-Tamper-Flat-Wooden-Handle/dp/B004NZDU64 . It can be found cheaper - I paid £21.64.


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for your response, very interesting. I think the key for me here is the water spout issue. I drink a fair amount of Americano and the bean to cup I have now dispenses water from the steam wand. It doesn't pour particularly well more like it sprays the water out and doesn't run smoothly into the cup. I'm assuming the DTP will do the same? On the Barista I'm thinking at least it has a separate spout and a YouTube video showed the water pouring out in a normal fashion... Hmmmm.... Not sure which way to go


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

use a kettle! Little domestic machines are not made to dispense water, whether they have a spout or not!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The DTP has a perfect jet of water under pressure from the spout, and is almost certainly an identical component to that which is on the Barista Express.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

filthynines said:


> The DTP has a perfect jet of water under pressure from the spout, and is almost certainly an identical component to that which is on the Barista Express.


and what size is he boiler that supplies this perfect jet?


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

The water in the Barista express comes from a separate spout which, looking at several videos just, delivers a perfect pour into a cup. Just what I'm looking for. Certainly don't want to faff around boiling water in a kettle then waiting for it to cool before pouring.. What I've read and seen the spout works perfectly. Shame it's not available on the DTP. Bit of a deal breaker this. Plus the Barista gives me an indication if I'm extracting correctly on the pressure guage (I'm a newbie to all this).


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> and what size is he boiler that supplies this perfect jet?


Not a clue; why do you ask?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

@Slates71 Fair enough - I think you'll be more than satisfied with either. My tamper recommendation stands for the Barista Express too - the one included with the machine is useful to an extent, but I was impressed by the difference the new, heavier tamper made.

I look forward to hearing your first impressions when you take the plunge!


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

filthynines said:


> @Slates71 Fair enough - I think you'll be more than satisfied with either. My tamper recommendation stands for the Barista Express too - the one included with the machine is useful to an extent, but I was impressed by the difference the new, heavier tamper made.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your first impressions when you take the plunge!


Thank you, I maybe back for advise when I start under extracting! Lol


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

i was was going to buy a barista pro but in he end I bought a duo temp pro and a eureka mignon grinder.

makes excellent coffee and I'm told the grinder is vastly superior to the built in grinder in the barista









got a 3 year warranty with the grinder and a bag of beans, duo temp pro has a 2 year warranty too


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

I had the same or similar machine before my sage BE express. I will admit I miss the ease of use and oddly I could froth the milk better in that old thing for a long time but the coffee is definitely better in the BE when you get it right. Decent beans are a must and be prepared to waste some beans transitioning.

It was a steep learning curve and there have been times I've been frustrated but overall I'm really glad I got it. I've even since been back to the bean to cup now with my parents and set it up better now I've learned how to make coffee with the BE.


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well I've ordered the BE,really hope I've made the right decision. Can't wait for it to arrive so I can start practicing! Thank you all for your help


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Slates71 said:


> Well I've ordered the BE,really hope I've made the right decision. Can't wait for it to arrive so I can start practicing! Thank you all for your help


How exciting! I am sure you will really enjoy using it, perfecting your technique, and drinking some great coffee!

Keep us updated


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

You've made your choice and I'm sure its the right one.

my advice would be to get the absolute most out of the machine, fresh beans, understand the machine etc.

don't overthink it too much and most of all enjoy it. Don't listen to the marmiters haha ;-)


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well guys I've cancelled the order for the BE and decided to go for the DTP and smart grinder pro.... The better quality grinder and general praise on here talked me round to it! No going back now!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Slates71 said:


> Well guys I've cancelled the order for the BE and decided to go for the DTP and smart grinder pro.... The better quality grinder and general praise on here talked me round to it! No going back now!


.....plus you've given yourself more upgrade options if (when) the time comes.


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice read looking at the same myself though I'm going from Delonghi Authentica to Sage Oracle hopefully.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

lakeland offer a 3 year return money back

try it and see what you think

you can always return in a few weeks if its not an improvement

I have nothing to compare , other than a cusineart filter with built in grinder

but really please with my sage barista


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

You'll be pleased with the DTP. I love mine and for such a simple machine it can produce a great coffee. If you need any help/advise we're here so don't be afraid to ask


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

opps missed that you cancelled the order

Hope the new machine works out for you

if you ordered online you have 14 days return options anyway

and from lakeland can take back for a full refund anytime

FYI if anyone else reading,

re the water spout

I have black coffee and I use the double shot and then turn the hot water from the machine, it pours just the right amount for a MUG of coffee and stops itself

so thats perfect and easy, and correct temp


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

I too am looking to upgrade my Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200, its an ok machine, I generally put in 18g of beans at a time when I want a coffee. Occasionally it stops before its finished grinding the 18g of beans which is very annoying.

I'm also considuring the Sage Oracle Express, John Lewis has them for just under £1.2k.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

ddoyle said:


> I too am looking to upgrade my Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200, its an ok machine, I generally put in 18g of beans at a time when I want a coffee. Occasionally it stops before its finished grinding the 18g of beans which is very annoying.
> 
> I'm also considuring the Sage Oracle Express, John Lewis has them for just under £1.2k.


Personally if you're sold on sage get the DTP and invest more in the grinder or get the Dual Boiler. The Barista express and oracle don't do it for me with the built in grinders, the only real advantage is space saving.


----------



## ddoyle (Sep 6, 2017)

Wouldn't say I'm sold on Sage, don't you think it's grinder is anygood? I do like the look and convenience of it and it should be much better than my Delonghi. How much would the setup that you suggested cost?


----------

